# Suggestions required for finalising HTPC config



## mav555 (Mar 21, 2011)

HI All

I am Planning to replace my Old P4 3.0 Ghz +DGC101 CPU.
This time i am interested in going HTPC way.
Already decided to go for AMD based config as 10-12 K is max budget for Processor+Mobo,Cabinet,RAM.

Please suggest some good configuration in this budget.

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
A: Slim form factor is a must as this will be a HTPC connected to Sony 42" LCD (Should be able to play all sorts of video and audio formats).Also this will be used for ocassional browsing/gaming.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 10-12K (for Mobo\Cabinet\RAM\processor)

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1TB ( already purchased 2 months back)

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: will be used with 42" LCD 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Yes and will assemble it on my own

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: within 2 days

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes (may be for next 2-3 years only)

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: HDD, Optical Drive, Monitor, UPS,keyboard/Mouse 

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Chandigarh, yes

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: NA


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

amd athlon II X3 440 @3.4k, gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h@4.5k, nzxt gamma@2k, corsair 2x2gb@2.4k, total=12.1k

do you have a psu? if not then take zebronics bijli@1k and add fsp saga II 350W@1.5k and remove nzxt gamma.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Your config:
* CPU: Athlon II x4 635 -- 4.1k
* MoBo: GigaByte GA-880GM-UD2H -- 4.3k
* RAM: Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.3k
* CASE: Zebronics Bijli -- 1k
Total --- 11.7k

If you dont have a good PSU, then probably get FSP SAGA II 350W -- 1.5k
Total --- 13.2k

Dont use cheap PSUs. Go for good branded ones like FSP, Corsair..


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

*Athlon II X2 250* @ 2700
*Asus M4A78LT-M LE* @ 2700 [760G chipset]
*2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 1200
*FSP Saga II 400w* @ 2000 [good PSU is must]
*CM Elite 310 cabinet* @ 1500 or *CM Elite 360 mATX cabinet* @ 1900

Total = 10,100.

Get a graphics card later if you need to play games. IGP of the motherboard should be enough for mild gaming and Full HD video.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

2k left 
use them to get x3/x4 if possible


----------



## mav555 (Mar 21, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Your config:
> * CPU: Athlon II x4 635 -- 4.1k
> * MoBo: GigaByte GA-880GM-UD2H -- 4.3k
> * RAM: Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.3k
> ...



Thanks everybody for the suggestions.
Config finalized as of now is 

Processor Amd athlon II x4 635
MoBo: GigaByte GA-880GM-UD2H 
RAM: Corsair 4GB DDR3 
PSU fap SAGA II 350W
Cabinet I'm looking at is coolermastet elite 100
Will it be ok or too packed for proper ventilation ?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

ico said:


> *Athlon II X2 250* @ 2700
> *Asus M4A78LT-M LE* @ 2700 [760G chipset]
> *2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 1200
> *FSP Saga II 400w* @ 2000 [good PSU is must]
> ...



this is perfect config if only htpc is your need. why waste money? isnt it? however if you plan to do some amount of multitasking and play a few more games then opt for x3.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

^^Its good
just buy a pair of fans if you feel other way round


----------



## mav555 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep prime use is htpc only but was thinking from future proofing 

I want CPU to be placed horizontally so looking
For htpc cases but still not able to decide which one to ho for ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2011)

mav555 said:


> PSU fap SAGA II 350W
> Cabinet I'm looking at is coolermastet elite 100
> Will it be ok or too packed for proper ventilation ?



will FSP Saga II fit in a slim cabby?


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

Have a look at this: *Silverstone Sugo Series SG02B-F00020 @ PrimeABGB*


----------



## mav555 (Mar 21, 2011)

ico said:


> Have a look at this: *Silverstone Sugo Series SG02B-F00020 @ PrimeABGB*



@ico thanks 
This is nice ..kind of cabinet I am looking for.
Anybody having previous shopping experience with primeabgb ?
Not sure about reliability 
I think this one should be able to take all the components easily .
What do you think ?


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks like it should be able to. 

Here are a few pics: Silverstone Sugo Series SG02B-F00020 - pics

Specifications: Silverstone Sugo Series SG02B-F00020 - specs

and pic of the rear side:


Spoiler



*www.silverstonetek.com/images/products/sg02/sg02-back-viewS.jpg



Asus M4A78LT-M LE - *ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS M4A78LT-M LE*



mav555 said:


> Anybody having previous shopping experience with primeabgb ?
> Not sure about reliability


PrimeABGB is the most reliable online dealer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

ico can a 760g play hd movies easily?


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ico can a 760g play hd movies easily?


yea, it will easily. But HD 3000 runs at a lower clock than HD 4200.


----------



## mav555 (Mar 21, 2011)

not sure whether i should look for mobos supporting USb 3.0 as of now


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

if budget is making problems, then skip usb3 mobos
you can always add PCIe card for this feature


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

mav555 said:


> not sure whether i should look for mobos supporting USb 3.0 as of now


you can get a USB 3.0 PCIe 1x card later when they become cheap.


----------



## mav555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi all 

Are the prices of primeagbg inclusive of shipping cost ?
and what is the normal delivery time


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

no. shipping charges extra. 

should take 3-5 days.


----------



## mav555 (Mar 24, 2011)

finally ordered the cabinet silverstone s02 from primeabgb 
should be with me in 3-4 days.

The components finalised as of now are 
motherboard   Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H  
ram    Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz
psu    FSP saga II 350W 

really confused reg processor ?
 Athlon II X2 250
 Athlon II X3 440


pls suggest as ill be buying the components tmmrw or day after


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Get X3, more future proof.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

mav555 said:


> really confused reg processor ?
> Athlon II X2 250
> Athlon II X3 440
> 
> ...


imo, you don't really need anything above Athlon II X2 250 for HTPC. Rest is your choice if you want to be so-called "future proof."


----------



## mav555 (Mar 25, 2011)

Please suggest some good UPS under 4K


APC BACK-UPS ES 650VA 230V 

i was using APC but it got burnt few months back.

Even the service centre guys told me that the entire Cicuit board has got burnt and it is not repairable


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 25, 2011)

APC 800VA at 3.5k.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

For this rig, APC 600va - 1.7k will suffice...


----------



## mav555 (Mar 26, 2011)

MoBo: GigaByte GA-880GM-UD2H 
This is not available here .
Is thr any good mono based on 880 chipsets
From Asus ?? Model no with price 
Pls suggest going for upgrade in the evening .


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

Asus M4A88TD-V-EVO/USB-3 @ 6.8k
Asus M4A88TD-M-EVO/USB-3 @ 6.2k


----------



## mav555 (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally went for phenom 955 BE
Got 25 % off via friend who is working
With AMD
Mobo is Asus 88-m-le 
Ram corsair 1333mhz 4gb
Still running components in Old cabby as will be porting 
Them to silverstone s02 in a day or too.
 One ques reg Os , as of now using widows xp 32 bit
Will installing 64 bit make more sense ??
Also if I plan to do gaming will 64 bit Os be fine ?


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2011)

mav555 said:


> Will installing 64 bit make more sense ??
> Also if I plan to do gaming will 64 bit Os be fine ?


yea, only Windows 7 64bit makes sense these days. Every game and software will work fine. amd64 processors are backwards compatible with the old x86 or 32bit instruction set. This includes Intel Core * too.


----------



## mav555 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot everybody for helping .


----------

